# Can Anyone Recommend Some Great Southern Fiction



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I love Southern fiction.Pat Conroy is one of my favorite authors.Looking to find more to read.Bring on the suggestions.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

try the search feature, there was another thread on this topic and I'm sure there are some useful suggestions in it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

True Blood?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*The Help* by Kathryn Stockett.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

N


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Tempo Rubato by Brendan Carroll is set in Texas and so is misguided souls of magnolia springs by olivia darnel... both are stories from indie authors on these threads.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I used to love all of Lee Smith's work (both contemporary and historical southern fiction) 
but I believe there is only one of her books, On Agate Hill, available so far on the Kindle. It is 
currently on my Kindle wishlist.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

if you like mysteries, try carolyn haines  southern belle series


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I liked Carolyn Haines first few books as well--my favorite southern mystery author is Anne George--what a hoot!    Fun cozy mysteries.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I read this when it first came out in pbook format and I loved it:


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Charlaine Harris' portrayal of the South. If you like vampires, the try the "Dead" series with Sookie Stackhouse. If not, try the Lily Bard mystery series (I think this is her best "southern" series) or the Aurora Teagarden cozy mysteries. All are very good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett.


I second that recommendation. Also, *Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistlestop Cafe* by Fannie Flagg, but unfortunately, it is not available in a Kindle edition. I wish it was, I'd love to re-read it. Last Christmas (200 a bunch of us here read *A Redbird Christmas* by the same author. IMHO, it was good, not great; not up to the standard of FGT.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

You are so right Leslie.  I thought that the Redbird Christmas was sweet but yet not great.  It definitely hasn't stuck with me Like FGT did.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Virginia Lanier- Fabulous Bloodhound mystery series.  Don't know they are on Kindle, but they are FABULOUS.  Traditional mystery with thriller components.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Try Karen White:



also try this new release:



links are to DTB's


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00318D5VE/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text

She really has the whole Southern drawl down. Great book set in her hometown and there is lots of magic going on in Magnolia Springs.

OK, for some reason I can not get Link Maker to make the link and when I do a search it does not show up unless I type in her name the book title does not work for me...  Anyone know what is going on with_ that_?


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Anything by Deborah Smith...

A place to call Home
When Venus Falls
The Crossroads Cafe
A Gentle Rain
Sweet Hush

are my favorites


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the Red Hat Society books.  Light and funny.
deb


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought the audio book of "Fried Green Tomatoes..." awhile back, and Fannie Flagg reads it herself.  It sounds as good as it reads!  I love it.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Appalachian Southern Fiction: 4.25 stars.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh I forgot Miss Julia! I liked this series, it grew a bit tiresome, but the first three books kept me turning those pages pretty fast:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

LindaW said:


> I bought the audio book of "Fried Green Tomatoes..." awhile back, and Fannie Flagg reads it herself. It sounds as good as it reads! I love it.


I love Fannie Flagg! I may just have to get that just to hear her.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Anne Rivers Siddons - most of them are set in the South, or have Southern characters.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.I have read alot of the books that were mentioned already and I have The Help purchased but I have not started it.I am reading Under The Dome and A Winter Haunting both right now and both are excellent.I did download a couple samples from a few I thought would be good.I am reading books I never thought I would like since I have had my Kindle.It is the greatest thing I think I have ever owned.A must have for people who love to read.


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

The Noah Confessions by Barbara Hall


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

You can't get Eudora Welty, Robert Penn Warren, Faulkner, or most Walker Percy for the Kindle ... but, somewhat to my shock!, they do have one of my all-time favorite Southern novels: The Short History of a Small Place, by T.R. Pearson.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I like Anne Rivers Siddons - most of them are set in the South, or have Southern characters.


I never read any of her books, but there was a Lifetime movie - something about a posessed house (or something like that). I really enjoyed the movie....now if I could only remember the name....


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

That would be The House Next Door, which is an excellent little haunted-house tale.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LindaW said:


> I never read any of her books, but there was a Lifetime movie - something about a posessed house (or something like that). I really enjoyed the movie....now if I could only remember the name....


I didn't know they made a Lifetime movie of The House Next Door but I did read it, on my Kindle - it was an October/Halloween "special" in 2008. Later I realized I had bought it before as a used paperback that I'd never gotten around to reading. Now I'm off to Imdb for the details on the movie....


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I didn't know they made a Lifetime movie of The House Next Door but I did read it, on my Kindle - it was an October/Halloween "special" in 2008. Later I realized I had bought it before as a used paperback that I'd never gotten around to reading. Now I'm off to Imdb for the details on the movie....


It was very eerie. I've actually seen it twice now.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Saving CeeCee Honeycutt is a great Southern novel, not a mystery or vampire or anything else, just a good read.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I love, love, love James Lee Burke's Dave Robicheaux books.  I can smell the magnolias and the bayou.  Try to start with the first of the series, because there are 17 books so far.


----------

